# Happy Birthday kalawine



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 18, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 12-18-2009:

-kalawine (born in 1961, Age: 48)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Titus35 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Happy Birthday kalawine*

December birthdays are the best!


----------



## A.J. (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Theognome (Dec 18, 2009)

Woooooooot!!!!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kevin, go have some fun!


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Michael (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, happy birthday!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 18, 2009)

Birthday Greetings!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Knoxienne (Dec 18, 2009)

Happy birthday, Kevin! Already wished you a happy one on fb, but thought I'd do it again here too.


----------

